# Wild Yam Cream/Natural Progesterone?



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Can a natural progesterone keep your period away?

I think I might have luteal phase defect, and I'm trying to lengthen my LP with a whole bunch of stuff, including wild yam cream. This is my first cycle, and my period is currently 2 days late. I wasn't expecting it to be this effective right away. Has this happened to anyone else?

(FTR, there is only a slim chance of pregnancy this month, so I doubt it's that...)


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I have found that the cream can increase my lp a day or two but doesn't usually stop af from coming around. Everyone reacts a little differently to it but my body needs a higher dosage to keep af at bay. I would do a pg test at 14 dpo, if it hasn't arrived yet and then, depending on the results, either stop it to let af start or keep on it if you are preggers!

BTW, when did you start the cream? If you are using different herbs, creams, etc. it could also be that you ovulated later than normal. ??? Are you charting?


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Yup...I had a luteal phase defect. I use nat prog cream too. I have a normal 14 day lp now.


----------



## Hopeful:) (Nov 10, 2007)

I stongly suspect that I have a luteal phase defect (I should know for sure in a couple more weeks of charting). I just bought some wild yam cream and am not sure if I should use it only during my luteal phase or all month. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hopeful* 
I stongly suspect that I have a luteal phase defect (I should know for sure in a couple more weeks of charting). I just bought some wild yam cream and am not sure if I should use it only during my luteal phase or all month. Can anyone tell me?

Use it as soon as ovulation is confirmed, so during your LP. If you are charting start as soon as you get a spike in your temp and continue for 14 days, if you don't get a +HPT then stop so you can let AF come. GL and welcome to MDC!


----------

